# These Guy is incredible.



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

One video is the best way to understand me,please see this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gl6LDwVjn4#t=36


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Someone posted this before ... that guy sure is good with it. The great thing is how consistent he is, given that he has to twist the bow out of the way of the ammo at each shot.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Is this real? Unbelievable!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow, he's getting plenty of power into those stones! Not to mention accuracy, consistency and quick re-load.

Amazing indeed.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Charles said:


> Someone posted this before ... that guy sure is good with it. The great thing is how consistent he is, given that he has to twist the bow out of the way of the ammo at each shot.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I can`t understand how it does to not hit the bow,................if he has more ammo in the hand he can get a record for this distance


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Watch his bow holding hand. He twists the hand grip, which off-sets the bow tips when he fires. Here is another video:






Here is the previous thread on this forum:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20797-meet-the-pellet-bow-the-true-ancestor-of-the-slingshot/

There are quite a few images on-line of pellet bows:

https://www.google.com/search?q=pelletbow&hl=en-GB&rlz=1T4GGNI_en-GBCA525CA525&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=3sl7Uq_2H-GbygGOt4GYBA&ved=0CDwQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=618

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is crazy. And awesome.


----------

